# Fishing Logan River Vid



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

I love Logan river, such a fun beautiful place to fish


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Good Vid- Thanks for sharing - just a thought- think about pinning that line with your finger on the rod-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't cast over other peoples heads, and make sure you stay in your own casting lane. Sorry I couldn't resist!:mrgreen::mrgreen: 
Nice video!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice video,thanks for posting!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

my dad fishes all the time I only go 3 or 4 times a year. But, he always takes me to the good spots


----------



## Guam671 (Nov 24, 2015)

Wolverine what fly are you using? Could you show me a couple pics? I been going 3 days straight and not even a single fish. Im a beginner and watching some tube videos pumps me up so i got buy some flies and different kinds also but nothing. I been fishing up here on the weber river or ogden. Or any advice you got would help. Im gonna try again tomorrow and hope i can atleast catch 1 fish!


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Guam671 said:


> Wolverine what fly are you using? Could you show me a couple pics? I been going 3 days straight and not even a single fish. Im a beginner and watching some tube videos pumps me up so i got buy some flies and different kinds also but nothing. I been fishing up here on the weber river or ogden. Or any advice you got would help. Im gonna try again tomorrow and hope i can atleast catch 1 fish!


If you want to nymph right now throwing small zebra midges 20-22 with an egg would be productive with the appropriate amount if split shot. Or if you're not interested in dirty nymphing you could chuck some meat! I think you should chuck some streamers around, it's my favorite.


----------



## Guam671 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tip J Marx22. Im going out tomorrow again and im gonna try. Gonna head to sportsmans or cabelas and get some flies. is 20-22 the hook size?


----------

